# Sunday's Show and Tell ...2/21/21



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2021)

Daggum, this weather has been brutal, for most.
Hope all are being safe.
Please, wear a mask and wash your hands.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

I have been going through things packed away from our move 2 years ago. Came across these killer light fixtures salvaged from the house we were in from 1929. Solid Brass gothic wall sconces , check out the porcelain details in the brass casting. Also this beautiful 3 piece glass ceiling fixture. I build homes and know what good lighting costs and how hard it is to find quality stuff.  Both for sale on Feebay  I'm bikemaker1969 look them up I will make a deal for a Cabe member. Let me know


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 21, 2021)

bought this chain drive pedal car. the 2 holes in front of the seat is for seat adjustment.


----------



## stoney (Feb 21, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> bought this chain drive pedal car. the 2 holes in front of the seat is for seat adjustment.
> 
> View attachment 1361404
> 
> ...



Very cool, I have never seen one of those before.


----------



## stoney (Feb 21, 2021)

Anew motorcycle for the collection, a rider for the orange 9" Harley I got recently and a couple of old advertising buckets.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 21, 2021)

Got a 1951 20” Shelby Flying Cloud yesterday. Anybody have struts, light or literature for this little ripper?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

Great bike ,awesome dog!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 21, 2021)

Just for fun...Does anyone own a Puritan TOC bicycle?  It seems their advertising lapel buttons held up much better than their wheels.

Does anyone own a better copy of this Schwinn comic?  I would love to get a high resolution scan to have some t-shirts made.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 21, 2021)

No Delta lights, but i did find another Delta letter cover.


----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 21, 2021)

I bought this beastly older electric bike to dip my toes in the electric bike world.  The plan is to eventually transplant the drive gear over to my RRB creation.  Doing it in a way that doesn't ruin the look will be the trick.  I'm planning to hide the battery and electronics in some leather saddle bags.  I haven't figured out the cable and brake situation 100% yet.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 21, 2021)

One owner white 1961 Schwinn Racer...
3 speed
23" frame
Weinmann brakes
Rear Hub Schwinn Approved Austria
Winged badge
Schwinn straight side sports touring tires on S-5's


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 21, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I bought this beastly older electric bike to dip my toes in the electric bike world.  The plan is to eventually transplant the drive gear over to my RRB creation.  Doing it in a way that doesn't ruin the look will be the trick.  I'm planning to hide the battery and electronics in some leather saddle bags.  I haven't figured out the cable and brake situation 100% yet.
> 
> View attachment 1361486
> 
> View attachment 1361487



WTF BRO!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS ONE SICK CREATION  DAM THAT IS BAD A$$sssssssssssssss


----------



## Nashman (Feb 21, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1361488



A bell?


----------



## stoney (Feb 21, 2021)

Nashman said:


> A bell?



It is like a whirly gig light, spins and lights up


----------



## Nashman (Feb 21, 2021)

stoney said:


> It is light a whirly gig light, spins and lights up



Cool, thanks.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> One owner white 1961 Schwinn Racer...




Yesss siiiirrr! that is one sharp looking Schwinn. Really nice bike


----------



## MNLonnie (Feb 21, 2021)

I don’t have a massive collection like you guys but this bike arrived this week to keep my Whizzer company. 1881 Columbia. I need to get some spokes for it and then tires so I can try riding it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

MNLonnie said:


> Whizzer company. 1881 Columbia.




I guarantee you are in good company and a small minority of guys who have one of those. Collection size is nothing without class, you sir have got it in spades. Nice bike


----------



## stezell (Feb 21, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> bought this chain drive pedal car. the 2 holes in front of the seat is for seat adjustment.
> 
> View attachment 1361404
> 
> ...



Very cool Tom, you'll have to let me ride that when I come that way in the Spring!


----------



## stezell (Feb 21, 2021)

Nashman said:


> A bell?



Psychedelic light for a bike.


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 21, 2021)

Eliminator F3 with a Ranger badge. If the snow ever melts I’ll get it cleaned up.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you barneyguey for posting that newspaper article about the Schwinn Tornado promotion, I learned alot about this bike I have.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Thank you barneyguey for posting that newspaper article about the Schwinn Tornado promotion, I learned alot about this bike I have.
> 
> View attachment 1361717
> 
> ...



You bet! Cool bicycle! Barry


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 21, 2021)

A friend brought over a big box of tubes and stuff for me, great surprise!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 21, 2021)

Got this 1922-23 bench lathe to manufacture re-pop bike parts on. I'm ecstatic about it!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 21, 2021)

Not much new here. To make more space ( I bought some new LARGE model wood boats in a weak moment on Ebay last night...YIKES!!...pics to be seen in coming weeks) I hung a couple more of my tin 50's/60's Japan tin airplanes. Not sure if I posted this new metal ( hwy #16 brand) model Nash Metropolitan cream/yellow hard top that just arrived. It looks swell with the 2 convertibles I think? I don't usually buy new models/repro's, stick with antique original in anything...but. ( although these are a few years old) these are so well done, and the detail is incredible.



I do have cool stuff in the mail ( hopper) in the works. Making a deal on a bike with a Caber too. I've been buying some vintage 33rpm records with cool covers to play if they are decent, mostly display the album cover. Theme is chicks, surf, hot rods, cars, drag race etc. It shortens the Winter looking at them.  Ha!


----------



## Astroyama (Feb 21, 2021)

I surely did not want to buy a "Nut-Insert Tool (Nut Rivet Tool)", so I held out from buying one for way way too long.  
This week, I finally found someone who had the tool and was willing to loan it to me to properly mount my laminated down-tube fender as Folk Art.  Fastened up snuggly and was thoroughly enjoyable to create as functional art. This bicycle build has been in the Twilight Zone thus far.

I appreciate all the inspiration here at the CABE, Thanks for sharing!

Cheers~


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 21, 2021)

the good O boys


----------



## Nashman (Feb 21, 2021)

Astroyama said:


> I surely did not want to buy a "Nut-Insert Tool (Nut Rivet Tool)", so I held out from buying one for way way too long.
> This week, I finally found someone who had the tool and was willing to loan it to me to properly mount my laminated down-tube fender as Folk Art.  Fastened up snuggly and was thoroughly enjoyable to create as functional art. This bicycle build has been in the Twilight Zone thus far.
> 
> I appreciate all the inspiration here at the CABE, Thanks for sharing!
> ...



Interested to see more of that project!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 21, 2021)

Yet another new project showed up this past week. 1941 Deluxe Schwinn Dx. Need to find a tank and some decent fenders for it still


----------



## Astroyama (Feb 21, 2021)

Okay Nashman, just because that Hobo posted an image of Hitchcock on a bicycle....I'll do Yo'all a solid and share one more finished component as Folk Art.  

I finally configured and wired-up a 12mm square micro "tactile" type switch for my tandem STYLUS Pen lighting system installed into the handlebars for my leather grips boasting & illuminating amber glass beads.    The accessory turned out to be neat and slick, and is hella bright at100 lumens each pen.  I especially like how the lights themselves house the batteries and everything wires up internally, easily....incognito!  

Salvaged the micro switch from a worn out Petzel headlamp.  If you look closely on the handlebar you can see it mounted utilizing E6000 glue and copper wire.  
Thanks for your request to see more.  As a creativity project this build has been a major time-suck, involving way too much heavy mental.  Like I don't have a manual.


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 21, 2021)

No new hardware this week, but I did get my introductory materials from joining the Veteran-Cycle Club in England, and they arrived quickly. The newsletter and magazine are well done and very interesting. Looks like it's going to be fun.


----------



## guzziworksman (Feb 21, 2021)

Finished cleaning/servicing/partially repainting/respoking the 1950 Swiss Army bike I got from a fellow caber. Just waiting on the trapezoid bag I ordered from Switzerland.


----------



## JRE (Feb 21, 2021)

Today's 1941 Columbia
 Winchester badged. Market place find. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.


----------



## JRE (Feb 21, 2021)

Today's market place find. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 21, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> WTF BRO!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS ONE SICK CREATION  DAM THAT IS BAD A$$sssssssssssssss



Thanks man. It is the coolest thing Ive ever made. I did a little video for it last year.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 21, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks man. It is the coolest thing Ive ever made. I did a little video for it last year.



HALL YA MAN THAT IS SO COOL.. HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO BUILD THAT....


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 21, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I bought this beastly older electric bike to dip my toes in the electric bike world.  The plan is to eventually transplant the drive gear over to my RRB creation.  Doing it in a way that doesn't ruin the look will be the trick.  I'm planning to hide the battery and electronics in some leather saddle bags.  I haven't figured out the cable and brake situation 100% yet.
> 
> View attachment 1361486
> 
> View attachment 1361487



Hi I'm going to be sincerest I'm not big fan of the rat rods or hot rods or klunker styles, because I grew in the automobile repair shop & refurbishment dedicated to details touch up to make the cars looking like new or almost factory models! But when I found something or a very well fabricated that catches my attention, I simply said "to the owner & fabricator my full congratulations for your time & efforts, sweat tears and blood, that you dedicated to made your dream come true" The truth is this machine/ vehicle to move forward it's a mixture of all mentioned above*!* I remove my hat for this marvelous creation*!*


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks man. It is the coolest thing Ive ever made. I did a little video for it last year.




fudgeing awesome


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

F@#%ing awesome


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 21, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks man. It is the coolest thing Ive ever made. I did a little video for it last year.



First my full congratulations you just made me recalls when I was young & healthy
able to perform stuff like your creation*!* Very nice streamlined vehicle! Also very nice guardian doggie & cool video*!*


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2021)

JRE said:


> Today's 1941 Columbia
> Winchester badged. Market place find. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.
> 
> View attachment 1362037



Kinda looks like a Snyder built frame and fork with Westfield fenders and guard. I could very well be wrong tho... Nevertheless a nice find!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2021)

JRE said:


> Today's 1941 Columbia
> Winchester badged. Market place find. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.
> 
> View attachment 1362037



To me it looks Snyder built with a Westfield guard. I could very well be wrong tho... Nevertheless a nice find


----------



## JRE (Feb 21, 2021)

Could be. It's all original paint though


----------



## ian (Feb 21, 2021)

JRE said:


> Today's 1941 Columbia
> Winchester badged. Market place find. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.
> 
> View attachment 1362037



Wait until the snow melts and ride it?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 21, 2021)

I just bought this on eBay. I've been looking for another seat like this so i can have one of them recovered as a rider seat. The original seat on the bike now is in good condition with only one 1/4" crack in the cover that i super glued and holds great. The only problem is the padding has lost most of it's memory and the cover gets loose after a ride, I don't want it to tear or crack worse.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 22, 2021)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> First my full congratulations you just made me recalls when I was young & healthy
> able to perform stuff like your creation*!* Very nice streamlined vehicle! Also very nice guardian doggie & cool video*!*



What a talent! Creativity to the max!! Ride on!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 22, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> HALL YA MAN THAT IS SO COOL.. HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO BUILD THAT....



About 3 Months. Thats all you get for a build off.  I took off about 2 weeks of work near the deadline and I had a friend helping me towards the end. Thanks for the praise, I didn't mean to blow up the Sunday what did you find thread with this. I kinda thought it was old news. Here's the thread from '17.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/langelo-di-ferro.115880/


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> About 3 Months. Thats all you get for a build off.  I took off about 2 weeks of work near the deadline and I had a friend helping me towards the end. Thanks for the praise, I didn't mean to blow up the Sunday what did you find thread with this. I kinda thought it was old news. Here's the thread from '17.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/langelo-di-ferro.115880/




I've seen the bike in person. It is truly beautiful.


----------

